# Snuggles is hissing which means hello...



## SnugglesAndRyan (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello all. I want to introduce my crazy "evil" feral cat Snuggles. I know the name fits perfectly for her. ; )

She was a stray cat which I have adopted and have had for 6 years now. She hates everyone and will literally SCREAM when someone else tries to pet her. She hates when I have company. She will do nothing but hiss at them and run away, and scream some more. She is a high strung cat! But I love her and she loves me...

When it is just me and her, she will be mostly friendly and also lovey. 

She just hates company and going to the vet is an adventure.

She wasn't always this evil. When I did have a roommate and friends would come over, she didn't mind them at all. But ever since we have been living alone, she has become psycho. Oh, strictly an indoor cat with ferociousness claws. I think maybe it's a territorial matter? I think she needs Prozac honestly. LOL

I do have some thoughts and concerns about her health however. It could be nothing and I hope it is nothing but I would like other people's opinions on here. I know that taking her to the vet is the best answer but seriously, it is a NIGHTMARE for her and me. However, I will post that in the correct forum when I get permission to do that. 

Till then...have a good evening. I have attached a picture of her. 

SnugglesAndRyan


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gorgeous kitty!!!!

Cleo is the same way. You'd think I was swinging her by the tail when I simply touch her feet.

Um, is Snuggles flipping the camera off?? :shock:


----------



## rascaljade (Jun 30, 2012)

She is beautiful  It is always hard to acclimate a cat to being a house kitty. One of my old cats never did come around to strangers.

I hope that you can get the answers you are looking for, and avoid the evil vet


----------



## SnugglesAndRyan (Jul 1, 2012)

marie73 said:


> Um, is Snuggles flipping the camera off?? :shock:


That is the Snuggles is not impressed look. LOL Never thought of it as her flipping the camera off. She probably is.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Snuggles sounds great! and she looks like one tough broad in that pic. :twisted:


----------



## Kuverus (Jul 1, 2012)

SnugglesAndRyan said:


> Hello all. I want to introduce my crazy "evil" feral cat Snuggles. I know the name fits perfectly for her. ; )
> 
> She was a stray cat which I have adopted and have had for 6 years now. She hates everyone and will literally SCREAM when someone else tries to pet her. She hates when I have company. She will do nothing but hiss at them and run away, and scream some more. She is a high strung cat! But I love her and she loves me...
> 
> ...


It's so weird you say this because I have two cats, Zephyr (4 yrs.) and Momo (2 yrs.) and they are such opposites. Zephyr loves people after a day and her "meow" is so much higher pitched than Momo's (who is so much smaller with a deeper meow!). 

I'd like to post on the behavior of my two cats because yours seem opposite of mine and I can't understand why. When I lived with my ex, my younger cat Momo loved to sit on the couch with us.

After moving, she became very isolated, though my older cat, Zephyr, sleeps with her and cleans her. 

You say that back then, your cat didn't mind people, and when you moved, she's psycho? My cat loved people before my gf left and now Momo (the younger one) just hates people. And Zephyr (the older cat) follows her. There's a lot more to the story but... I guess cats are simply more individualistic than we are.


----------



## Ziast (Jul 1, 2012)

Sounds like a fun cat! You have a very attractive cat there.


----------



## SnugglesAndRyan (Jul 1, 2012)

Kuverus said:


> You say that back then, your cat didn't mind people, and when you moved, she's psycho? My cat loved people before my gf left and now Momo (the younger one) just hates people. And Zephyr (the older cat) follows her. There's a lot more to the story but... I guess cats are simply more individualistic than we are.


Yes, ever since it has just been me and the evil one, she acts all crazy. I mean she will SCREAM this horrible horrible sound that is almost ear piercing whenever someone tries to pet her or confronts her. Last vet visit was over a year ago and I don't know how crazy she will get if I try to put her in the carrying cage. And having strangers touch her will make her produce that horrible horrible scream. I mean it is bad. Real bad. 

If no one bothers her at all, she will come out in the living room and investigate if it's one to two friends that are over. Just don't make any sudden movements and don't make eye contact and she keeps her cool and just stares at you. 

I always wonder if maybe giving her something to chill out on. I mean some serious mellow out medicine. Like Ritalin or Vicodin. I tried cat nip. Sometimes she gets all gitty over it but most of the time she will just look at me wondering what the heck am I trying to do. I am thinking maybe actual catnip grass. 

I still don't have access to the place I need to ask my question. I will give it another day. I believe I did all the requests to post a new thread under the Health section. 

Thanks for the compliments about her attractiveness. She is a pretty cat that is for sure but she needs an attitude adjustment. I wish she would understand that I will not let anybody hurt her. Talking to her just makes her hiss at me. LOL

Ryan


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

You might try a Feliway plug-in. It does sound like she has some anxiety issues. Have you moved recently or has she always lived here? Do you have any cat furniture or shelves that she can get up higher off the ground and observe at a "distance"?

My cats don't like stangers either, but they just go hide.


----------



## SnugglesAndRyan (Jul 1, 2012)

Nan said:


> You might try a Feliway plug-in. It does sound like she has some anxiety issues. Have you moved recently or has she always lived here? Do you have any cat furniture or shelves that she can get up higher off the ground and observe at a "distance"?
> 
> My cats don't like stangers either, but they just go hide.


We have moved a total of 4 times since we have been "together". But I have lived in this apartment for over 3 years now I believe. She has a cat house that she can climb up very high (almost to the ceiling) and chill out on. However, that is in the office room. With the rest of her toys, food, kitty box, and water. Maybe I should get another one and put it in the living room near the TV? It would be in a corner. That might help. 

I have heard of the Feliway plug-in. Any good results with that?


----------



## faint (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha, Snuggles sounds like my cat, loves the family but anyone other than a few choice people come over and she's gone off into hiding. She is very cute!


----------

